# Difference between TIagra 80W and 80WA



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

Can anyone answer this one? Is the only difference the two the handle. On is ergonomic while the 80W is just a normal handle? What else?


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

AtlantaCapt, i have been told numerous times from the guy that rebuilds reels that in fact it is just the handle that is different.....i dont have either of them so im going off what he said...


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

The A series has improved bearings. A is for anti-rust from what I've been told. Also, the handles are greatly improved and it appears that the anodizing is thicker or better. That is why I'll take Shimano over Penn *ANYTIME!!!!!!! *


----------



## SKATR JIM (Oct 2, 2007)

Hal, I thought you were a die hard Penn guy.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *jamesm1976 (7/1/2008)*Hal, I thought you were a die hard Penn guy.


I do own the Penn V series, but I like the Shimanos fine except for the stupid hydrothermal drag adjusting piece of shit.

The post you read above must have been edited by our new moderator who will, this weekend, be subject to severe abuse.

You got that Fester?


----------

